# ما رأيكم في تصميم مخطط منزلي



## shiaone (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

ما رأيكم في تصميم مخطط منزلي.


----------



## محمد ظاهر (2 فبراير 2008)

اسف على التعليق بهذة الصورة و لكن لغيرتي على العمارة البيت تصميمه عادي جدا و لا يو جد فية الحبكة المعمارية المطلوبة و اذا كنت معماري فانا اسف بان اقول لك انك لم تستطيع تصميم المشروع بطريق جيدة و اذا اردت المساعدة فانا جاهز في مساعدتك بتصميم اخر اذا كان المنزل لم ينفذ بعد


----------



## shiaone (3 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك يا محمد ظاهر على هذه الغيره وهذا انما يدل على اخلاصك و حبك للحبكة المعمارية كما تفضلت.

في الحقيقة انا لست معماريا, وبحاجة ماسه لمساعدتكم. المشروع لم ينفذ بعد وانا بأنتظار مساعدتك بتصميم اخر.


----------



## مهم (3 فبراير 2008)

الصور غير واضحة ياخى الكريم انشالله نشوفها اذا فى تعديل انشالله بنساعدك فية 
وشكرا


----------



## م عامر (3 فبراير 2008)

محمد ظاهر قال:


> اسف على التعليق بهذة الصورة و لكن لغيرتي على العمارة البيت تصميمه عادي جدا و لا يو جد فية الحبكة المعمارية المطلوبة و اذا كنت معماري فانا اسف بان اقول لك انك لم تستطيع تصميم المشروع بطريق جيدة و اذا اردت المساعدة فانا جاهز في مساعدتك بتصميم اخر اذا كان المنزل لم ينفذ بعد


المهندس محمد معه حق 
أنا كمان بنصحك تشوف وتجرب أكثر


----------



## shiaone (3 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا اخوان هذه بعض متطلباتي في المخطط فيا ريت تساعدوني:
الدور الأول:
1- صالة مفتوحه
2- مكان إفطار NOOK AREA مع بوفيه صغير بجانب المطبخ
3- مطبخ واحد 5X5
4- مجلس نساء مع دورة مياه
5- مجلس رجال مع دورة مياه
6- مكتب مطل على الصاله
7- مصلى صغير
8- دورة مياه عائليه
9- غرفة خادمه +دورة مياه+غرفة غسيل
10- عدد اثنين درج للقبو

الدور الأول:
1- غرفة نوم رئيسية + دورة مياه + خزانة ملابس + جلسه جانبيه
2- عدد 4 غرف نوم
3- عدد 2 دورة مياه
4- مكتبه
5- درج للملحق





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ملولي (4 فبراير 2008)

ماشاءالله أفضل الصدقة أن يتعلم المسلم علمآ ثم يعلمه أخاه المسلم ...............


----------



## shiaone (5 فبراير 2008)

صدقت يا ملولي, وأنا بانتظار صدقة الاخوة.


----------



## محب الشرقية (5 فبراير 2008)

رائعة ماشاء هاها 

مع أني لا أتقن مثلك


----------



## shiaone (6 فبراير 2008)

وين المهندسين.


----------



## مهندس مسلم معماري (6 فبراير 2008)

تصميم رائع


----------



## shiaone (10 فبراير 2008)

لا زلت بانتظار الاخوة الذين وعدوا بالتعديلات.


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخ\ shiaone 

عندي ملاحظات كثيرة على المخطط وهي:
1-المنطقة الخلفية وهي غرفة الخادمة والمطبخ الابواب هناك كثيرة في منطقة ضيقة يعني منطقة الغسيل مثلا مو محتاج تكون مغلقة ممكن يكون بابها مجرد -ارش- او فتحة بدون باب

2- البوفيه او المطبخ المفتوح بالرغم ان استخدامه لا يتعدى تجهيز الشاي والقهوة الا ان مساحته كبيرة جدا-نسبة- لمساحة المطبخ الداخلي وهذا هدر للمساحة + هدر المساحات صفة بارزة في المخطط ككل

3-منطقة الافطار ممكن تكون افضل ما في المخطط لكن ارتفاع درجة واحدة لا يكفي اقل شي يكون عندك درجتين وافضل 3 وتاكد راح تتعثر دائما في هذه المنطقة حتى لو سكنت في البيت 10 سنين 

ممكن حتى تستغني عن الدرجة وتبرزها بانك يكون سيراميك او ارضية الدائرة بطريقة مختلفة او تكون راسية على ارضية مائية ومغطاة بالزجاج او حتى مكشوف عشان يعطيك شكل جمالي اكثر
+ ممكن يكون فوقها قبة داخلية وهمية 

4- مجلس النساء محصور بين دورتين مياه!!
+ دورة المياه الخلفية فيها منطقة شاور-دش-مع انها ما تستخدم للاستحمام لانها بالدور الاسفل!!
في نظري دورة مياه واحدة تكفي... 

5-الصاعقة والطامة الكبرى وهي الدرج!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
خرم كبير احتل مساحة كبيرة وبشكل مستطيل جامد يخترق المبنى بشكل فظييع .. حرااام

تعرف يا اخي ان الدرج ممكن يستخدم ل 3 امور في وقت واحد وهي التخزين وعنصر جمالي قوي والصعود طبعا
وراح ارسل صور عن امثلة لاستخدام الدرج في مساحات ضيقة واستغلاله بعدة اشكال ومع ذلك معالجات داخلية تخلي منظره روعة.

6- المنطقة خلف جلسة العائلة؟! ما فهمتها هل هي منطقة منخفضة؟ لماذا ؟ مالهدف منها؟!

7- منطقة الملحق او الرجال او المنطقة الامامية للمنزل فيها سلم؟ الى اين؟ يوجد قبو بالمنزل؟ اذا يوجد الرجاء ارفاق صوره؟

ارجو ان تتقبل مني ولكن مع كل اسف بالمخطط اخطاء كبيرة اهمها هدر المساحت والتقاطعات او cross-circulationsوكثيرة

وسامحني على هذا النقد لكن من قام برسمه؟ اذا كان هذا تخطيطك فهل انت مهندس؟
واتمنى اقدر اساعدك و ما اعد بهذا الشي لكن حسب ظروف الوقت واعد بالمحاولة ان شاء الله

سلام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

في البداية هذا موقع يعطي افكار مفيدة لاستغلال المساحات بطريقة مرتبة: 
http://home.howstuffworks.com/home-organization-channel.htm

وهذا ايضا لكن بطريقة اكثر تفصيل:
http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/ah_organizing_storage/0,1800,HGTV_3142,00.html


اما باقي المواقع كلها عن تصاميم السلالم: 


بعض الافكار لمنطقة الدرج:
المنطقة اسفل السلم او الدرج في الجزء الضيق جدا والقصير ممكن وضع نوافير داخلية او نباتات او مجسمات مضيئة
واذا كان ارتفاعها متوسط ممكن تستخدم كمكان لتخزين الكتب وفي نفس الوقت رمز جمالي لان رفوف الكتب دائما تعطي شكل كلاسيكي مثل البيوت الاوروبية القديمة^_^
وفي الجزء المرتفع يمكن وضع طاولة التجهيز للمطبخ المفتوح المحتوية على الفرن وغيره 

هذه صور لبعض السلالم ان شاء الله توحي لك بالافكار
1- في هذه الصورة ممكن يكون الدرج هو ذاته منطقة الافطار الدائرية بحيث يلتف عليها او حتى منطقة المطبخ المفتوح^^
http://crotonahome.com/staircase.htm

2-هذا الدرج عبارة عن مرحلتين او صفطتين ممكن يستخدم الجزء القصير كرفوف مكتبة من جهتين وفي نفس الوقت تصنع قاطع بين منطقتين ^^
http://designflute.files.wordpress.com/2007/10/mondrian-south-beachhotel1.gif

3-هذا الموقع ممنك تطلب من القطع المكونة للدرج مفككة ويرسلها لك وعليك التركيب فقط وعلى اليمين تلاقي خيارات لتصميم الدرج او نوعه وهي سلالم الحديد او الفولاذ او الالومنيوم او الزجاج واو منوع 

4- هذا الرابط فيه سلم زجاجي جميل ^^
http://www.spiralstairs.org/recent.html

5- في هذا الرابط صور لسلالم جميلة جدا خصوصا الاخير الموضوع اسفله جرار كبيرة
http://patriciagrayinc.blogspot.com/2007/07/staircase-inspiration.html

6-هذا سلم ومكتبة في نفس الوقت طبعا لازم تتجاهل الالوان وتزيد عرض الدرج^^
http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/dc_design_small_space/article/0,,HGTV_3382_4258670_03,00.html

7-هنا السلم مو واضح لكن هو يمثل ام مدخل لغرفة خلفه او مكان تخزين ^^
http://live.pege.org/2005-house-plan/under-staircase.htm

8-مكتبة ودرج
http://www.adriennechinn.co.uk/offshoots/interior-design-detail-05.htm

9-حلول واقتراحات
http://www.detnews.com/2005/homestyle/0509/17/E20-316477.htm

10-سلم دائري كبير جدا تحته مسطح مائي فوقه جلسة دائرية .. صورة صغيرة وقديمة جدا لكن جميلة
http://www.scholarsresource.com/images/thumbnails/192/x/xir224671.jpg


----------



## محمد شبيرو (15 فبراير 2008)

الاخ الفاضل ان من قام بالتصميم لك رسمماتريده انت ولم يصمم لك شيئا فهو قد استوفى كل طلباتك بدون ان يدخل \رؤيته المعماريه وهي الصفه المنتشره في العديد من المكاتب الهندسيه لاستخدامهم مهندسين مختلفه الجنسيات والثقافات عن دول الخليج
فعلا المساحات المهدره كثيره 
المطبخ المفتوح كبير جدا 
هناك العديد من الدرج بدون داعي 
الجلسه في غرفه النوم الرئيسيه تتسع لعدد كبير من الاشخاص بدون داعي 
نصيحتي لك ان تعطي التصميم لمكتب آخر ويجب ان يراعي الواجهات


----------



## shiaone (17 فبراير 2008)

وين اللي وعدونا بالتصاميم.


----------



## stars_whisper (17 فبراير 2008)

اعتقد ان التصميم مكرر آلاف المرات 
هناك بعض المكاتب تخرج التصميم من درج المكتب وتوهم العميل انه من اجلهم خصيصا وهو قد استهلك مئات المرات من قبل


----------



## رغد صاحب (15 أبريل 2009)

ارغب بالمشاركة في تصميم منزل ولكن لااعرف بالضبط كيف اشترك معكم لكوني ضيفة جديدة بالملتقى


----------



## رغد صاحب (15 أبريل 2009)

عندي بعض التصاميم الجميلة ولكن لااعرف كيف ارسلها لكم


----------



## رغد صاحب (15 أبريل 2009)

اريد يااخوان مخطط لمنزل وهذه متطلباتي
1- مساحة المنزل 250م2
2- غرف نوم عدد2
3-صالة مفتوحة مساحتها لا تقل عن 8*9
4-مجمعين حمامات صحية
5-مطبخ مع مخزن
6-سلم واسفله حديقة اصطناعية


----------



## الراعبي (15 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## خطفت قلبي (16 أبريل 2009)

فعلا المساحات المهدره كثيره 
المطبخ المفتوح كبير جدا 
هناك العديد من الدرج بدون داعي 
الجلسه في غرفه النوم الرئيسيه تتسع لعدد كبير من الاشخاص بدون داعي


----------



## خطفت قلبي (16 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا يا اخوان هذه بعض متطلباتي في المخطط فيا ريت تساعدوني:
الدور الأول:
1- صالة مفتوحه
2- مكان إفطار NOOK AREA مع بوفيه صغير بجانب المطبخ
3- مطبخ واحد 5X5
4- مجلس نساء مع دورة مياه
5- مجلس رجال مع دورة مياه
6- مكتب مطل على الصاله
7- مصلى صغير
8- دورة مياه عائليه
9- غرفة خادمه +دورة مياه+غرفة غسيل
10- عدد اثنين درج للقبو

الدور الأول:
1- غرفة نوم رئيسية + دورة مياه + خزانة ملابس + جلسه جانبيه
2- عدد 4 غرف نوم
3- عدد 2 دورة مياه
4- مكتبه
5- درج للملحق





[/IMG]





[/IMG]*​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2009)

أولا مرحبا بالأخت رغد صاحب في الملتقي الهندسي المعماري الجميل
فأنا سعيد لوجود متندي يجمع المهندسين العرب و لعلها بأذن الله تكون بداية للم صفوفنا.

ولدي بالتوقيع بأسفل مشاركتي لينك يساعدك علي رفع الصور و الرسومات.

أما بالنسبة لموضوع المشاركة : 
لقد عملت لفترة بأحدي دول الخليج
وقد لاحظت معظم الناس يرغبون في شكل صندوقي مع الأهتمام بالتصميم و التشطيبات الداخلية
وأعتقد أن ذالك يرجع للأسباب التالية:

-الرغبة للأستفادة القصوي من مسطحات التصميم الداخلي , فغالبا الطلبات أكثر من المتاح.
مع أن الفيلا أو البيت هي فراغات داخلية و خارجية أيضا.

- عمل الكثير من الغير معماريين بالتصميم , فهناك من يعمل البيت ب100 دولار
وذالك بحجه التوفير

- مازال هناك من يراي أن التصميم المعماري و الرسومات مجرد شوية ورق.

كل ذالك علي حساب تصميم جيد للبيت

ياريت من خلال المنتدي يتم الأتفاق علي تقدير أعمال و أتعاب المهندس المعماري.
و ألا يتم منافسات بين المكاتب علي حسابات غير بناءة للمهنة و للمهندس.


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2009)

أخي shiaone 
أذا أخترت تصميمك الأول فسيصبح كالتصميمات المعتادة عند الكثير
ولكن لعمل تصميم مميز يريح داخليا و خارجيا
فرجاء النظر الي هذا التصميم لبيت بغض النظر عن الحديقة و المساحة ولكن كناحية معمارية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t24164-19.html#post1059131


----------



## حياتي الهندسة (17 أبريل 2009)

الصورة غير واضحه يا مهندسنه العزيز...


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أبريل 2009)

الأخت حياتي الهندسة


> *الصورة غير واضحه يا مهندسنه العزيز...*​


 
أي صورة تقصودين , ممكن تفصيل


----------



## ميروات (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني المهندسين المعماريين الله يوفقكم اختكم طالبة مساعدتكم انشاء الله ماتردوني ؟ عندي قطعة ارض 12*25 الواجهة 12 اريد اعمل منها بيت من طابقين الارضي يحوي 2غرف نوم وصالة تحوي درج دائري ومطبخ فيه مكان افطار  الرجاء تساعدوني الله يخليكم والله محتاجة المخطط ربي يوفقكم


----------



## الهادئ22 (30 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك.............


----------



## العيناء (30 يوليو 2009)

ميروات قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخواني المهندسين المعماريين الله يوفقكم اختكم طالبة مساعدتكم انشاء الله ماتردوني ؟ عندي قطعة ارض 12*25 الواجهة 12 اريد اعمل منها بيت من طابقين الارضي يحوي 2غرف نوم وصالة تحوي درج دائري ومطبخ فيه مكان افطار  الرجاء تساعدوني الله يخليكم والله محتاجة المخطط ربي يوفقكم




اختى الكريمة اعطيني مزيدا من التفاصيل وجاهزة لمساعدتك..باذن الله


----------



## anas-kl (1 أغسطس 2009)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## محمد225 (1 أغسطس 2009)

موجودين بس في حبة تركيز ولاشوووووووو


----------



## محمد225 (1 أغسطس 2009)

بنصحك براي المهندسين الباقين ( مدنيه)


----------



## روزا سنحاريب (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم تصميم بسيط جداا استعن بمهندسين معماريين اخي الكريم


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه التصميم غير واضح اخي الكريم يا ريت يكون في تفاصيل اكثر*


----------



## MBudran (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلاااااااااااااااام عليكم بتمنى من الاخوان مهندسينا الكرام يتفضلو وكلنا رجاء انكم تساعدوووووو اخونا صاحب المخطط لاني سدقا في وقت قريب كنت بنفس موقفو هاد والله بيعلم كم كنت محتار ومحتاج مساعده ولله الحمد الله يسر الامور ولا تنسو شو ثواب الي بيفرج كربه عن اخوه المسلم يوم القيامه والسلام عليكم


----------



## هيمن الساهر (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مع الآسف باقيلك وايد حتى تتعلم


----------

